# Audio Transformer ¿Que es exactamente?



## harvey (Feb 13, 2009)

Una pregunta sobre algo que he encontrado en un esquema y no se que es. Esta como entrada en un vúmetro y viene como audio-transformadorrmer pero no tengo claro para que sirve. Pienso que quizás es para aislar la parte del audio del vúmetro. Si alguien me puede confirmar... Además no se que especificaciones debe tener para que me sirva. No lo pone.

http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=voiceboxmodifiedtestingll8.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2009)

Audio Transformer = Transformador para audio
En ese esquema NO es indispensable poner el transformador para casi todos los tipos de etapas de potencia.


----------



## fer45 (Feb 14, 2009)

En efecto no es indispensable
como tampoco tiene que ser necesariamente de audio, 

según el amplificador es una forma de curarse en salud y por una posible averia el el VU, causar una mayor en el amp, ni afectar a la calidad del sonido


----------



## harvey (Feb 14, 2009)

No sé que debo pedir entonces exactamente en la tienda de electrónica. Alguien me decía que podia ser un adaptador de impedancia pero tampoco sé qué deberia pedir. Para lo que lo voy a usar llevaría un cable desde la salida de altavoces del PC hasta ahí y a la salida del transformador irian conectados los altavoces (en una toma de en medio del transformador que no aparece ahí pero si en una variante de ese esquema que me han pasado). Si alguien puede indicarme que debo pedir exactamente en la tienda.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *En ese esquema NO es indispensable* poner el transformador para casi todos los tipos de etapas de potencia.


Eso quiere decir que no es necesario ponerlo
Ahora que si insistes puedes compra un transformador de potencia de 220VCa de entrada y 24-0-24VCA de salida, el de menor potencia que consigas (Que sera también el mas pequeño en tamaño), conectas el primario a la salida de tu amplificador y el secundario a tu vumetro


----------



## harvey (Feb 15, 2009)

¿Pero 220v para una entrada que puede ser la salida de una tarjeta de sonido de un PC no es mucho? ¿o da iguial? Y si, bueno, entendi lo que dijiste que no era necesario pero la optra persona que respondió después decía que asi prevengo algún fallo en el vúmetro que pueda joderme el equipo ¿no?


----------



## fer45 (Feb 16, 2009)

harvey dijo:
			
		

> ¿Pero 220v para una entrada que puede ser la salida de una tarjeta de sonido de un PC no es mucho? ¿o da iguial?


no son 220V, es x impedancia de entrada, dependiendo de la carga que lleve el secundario (Rload)
sin tiene dos primarios 0-110 + 0-110 usando uno ya tenes la mitad de impedancia que usandolos en serie(220),
si los conectas en paralelo la impedancia va a ser 1/4 de la conexón en serie, añade la posibilidad de jugar (en primer lugar) con 2 secundarios, 

con el transformador que te ha recomendado nuestro compañero *Fogonazo* , casi puedes alcanzar una relación 1:1 (1:0.87) primarios en paralelo secundarios en serie , claro si el primario tmb esta dividido,

como pedirlo, si es posible con doble primario de 110, 115 y doble secundario, es decir 0-110 + 0-110 primarios y 0-24+0-24 es bastante común en cualquier transformador moderno, y más en los toroidales, no se allá, 
de 7VA mejor que de 15VA, y de 5VA aún mejor, más barato (es posible que aún encuentres de los que se usaban inter-tapas en amplificador transistorizados, normalmente relación 1:1+1 para hacer el desfase)


si es un VU para previo aprox.  la salida de PC, necesita ser muy sensible, posiblemente tanto que se coma mucho de la señal si esta diseñado para salida de amplificador.
sería entonces con muy poca señal por divisor de tensión y de alto valor la R en serie para apenas no kitarle señal, despues si es necesario amplificarla con un transistor para el VU.

yo 1º hacía el VU y después de comprobada su sensibilidad, calcular su conexión con divisor de tensión, y solo transformador si llegas a ser necesiario, que no lo creo, bien desacoplada la DC


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2009)

Harvey, en ese circuito el transformador lo que hace es aislar la tierra que usan el vúmetro y los LEDs de la tierra que usa la fuente de la señal.
Por eso no importa si es un transformador de audio de precisión, un transformador de 220 a 24V o cualquier otra cosa.
Como tenés un pote de calibración, podés usar el transformador que tengas a mano (o ninguno) y corregís el error que te introduzca, de ser necesario.

Saludos


----------



## harvey (Feb 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda. Estoy a la espera de los materiales y ya veré cuando lo monte si me hace falta.


----------

